# NS Bikes Surge Evo



## Dvsevin (Sep 5, 2021)

I was wondering if they make customer otherwise boosted rear dropouts for the NS bike Surge Evo


----------



## walaszbike (5 mo ago)

,


----------



## Bingbingbing (5 mo ago)

I don’t believe so, but I would reach out to confirm


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

They don't. I had one for a few years, and played with all sorts of configurations. it's a 135 rear, boost is not possible.


----------

